

Official Google Reader app for Android is finally here - iampims
http://googlereader.blogspot.com/2010/11/android-google-reader-app-is-here.html

======
bruceboughton
>> Volume-key navigation: if you enable this in the settings, you can navigate
by using your phone’s volume keys for next and previous

I wonder how many volume keys are designed to withstand that level of frequent
use.

~~~
bobbyi
I use Dolphin as my web browser primarily because it allows using the volume
buttons to switch tabs. I haven't run into any problems and it's convinced me
that more apps should offer similar options for using those buttons.

~~~
adambyrtek
Many book reading applications allow to use the volume keys for flipping
pages. This is extremely convenient, because you don't have to move your hand
and fingers don't cover the screen. The obvious downside is that sometimes I
actually want to adjust the volume while reading a book...

~~~
ZeroGravitas
The best such usage I find is to activate the camera. Just feels more natural.

~~~
adambyrtek
The nice thing about G1 is that it has a dedicated camera button (separate
from the volume controls).

------
ifesdjeen
Here are the APKs: Google Maps: com.google.android.apps.maps.apk (4.7.0):
<http://mrgall.com/android/maps.apk> Google Reader:
com.google.android.apps.reader.apk (0.8.0):
<http://mrgall.com/android/reader.apk>

~~~
theBobMcCormick
Why would you link directly to the apk's? If you install the .apk's separably
instead of through the Market, you won't get updates. (At least, the Market
client won't notify you of them).

~~~
ifesdjeen
the problem is, that people in some countries don't have "paid" market. but
for some reason maps, skype, reader and many many other things are included
into that "paid" category, even though they're free.

sorry if my posting's intended for quite small audience, although not all the
people live is US and Europe...

------
makeramen
interesting note: that menu in the second screenshot is not the normal android
style, the Messaging and Bluetooth icons are also not stock.

Is it a peek of Gingerbread or just another theme I haven't seen before?

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
That's exactly what I noticed right away. I would assume it's a peek at
2.3/3.0 considering that Android "themes" aren't officially supported and are
hard to come by, ntm Google is very fond of circulating development versions
among its employees.

------
iampims
Does this mean we can consider the Google Reader API stable now?

------
brandonkm
I'm pretty excited about this as I've been wanting an official app for awhile
now. Every android RSS app I've tried left a lot to be desired. I've also
noticed that (with the tiny exception of NewsRob), android RSS apps have
pretty ineffective UIs.

This app looks great and has worked excellent so far. RSS on android just
became a whole lot better with this release.

------
sjs382
Shame it doesn't work with my Google account (not @gmail). I'd been waiting
for this.

------
rottendevice
gReader is a really solid 3rd party RSS reader, that I've grown completely
accustomed to. I'm not sure I really need / want to switch to the official one
now.

------
kgroll
I was really hoping for a widget to be included with this.

Are there any third party readers that include that functionality?

~~~
OEP
Newsroom does... kind of. It places an icon of a designated feed on your home
screen and shows how many unread items you have. It's similar to what the
iPhone does for a lot of things.

------
auxbuss
Scanning the QR 404s for me, and I can't find it on the Market.

Is this US-only?

~~~
Andrenid
Nope, not US only.

For Google Apps I always put:

pub:"Google Inc."

... as the search term. Then you get a list of official Google Apps. It helps
you find their apps that sometimes get lost among all the spam-apps using
their keywords.

(I'm in AU and it let me find the Google Reader app)

------
drcode
finally!

------
julianz
That's lovely. <Goes back to using FeedR>

------
barrkel
Without offline support, it's kind of pointless (IMO).

~~~
chrisbroadfoot
Pointless how? I love to read feeds while on public transport - where I have
3G.

~~~
dlsspy
newsrob is the best thing ever. I read on public transit where I have
typically 3G -- but all of the content is already local. That means that even
when I pass through the black hole of Sunnyvale, I can read without
interruption.

I also have it sync up via wifi when I'm sleeping and what-not. I run out the
door with all of the content ready.

~~~
chrisbroadfoot
Agreed, offline access is very useful, but lack of it doesn't make the app
_pointless_

